# GT #54 Los Angeles Lakers (36-17) @ Phoenix Suns (37-16) [2/20]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] V. Radmanovic [PF] L. Odom [C] P. Gasol


Phoenix Suns




































[PG] S. Nash [SG] R. Bell [SF] G. Hill [PF] A. Stoudemire [C] S. O'neal

*SPOTLIGHT PLAYERS*


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Should be an exciting game. I'm going to sleep for 2 and some hours and hopefully the "you know who" will work for me so I don't get up in the middle of the night for nothing.

Go Lakers!!! I've not been this excited for a game in a long time.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Lakers by 10+.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This may be the only game I watch over a Pistons game this year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> This may be the only game I watch over a Pistons game this year.


Hopefully you'll be rooting for the Lakers.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lamar has to be aggressive tonight. He has to be aggressive against Amare. Good ball movement is the key for win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We also need to limit our turnovers. No need to run with this team. Play your Triangle offense, set things up slowly, and make sure you get a quality shot every time down the court. 

Derek Fisher and Jordan Farmar will be key as they need to make Nash work on the defensive end. I'm worried about Barbosa and Bell. One of them, I have a bad feeling, is going to have a big night.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit i wish we had Ariza here. His length and quickness really made a difference for us when we beat them in December...

Putting these up for good luck!

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/?action=view&current=ariza.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/ariza.gif" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/?action=view&current=KOBEdunk.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/KOBEdunk.gif" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Go Lakers!!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes, I'll be rooting for LA! I just want to see Shaq on Phoenix.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i actually want to run with phoenix when shaq is on the floor. when he's off, we can slow it down and grind the game out.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I got a bet with the wifey, the looser treats the winner to dinner. I'm gonna order Steak and Lobster! :cheer:


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't think I've ever been this excited for a regular season game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i actually *want to run with phoenix* when shaq is on the floor. when he's off, we can slow it down and grind the game out.


NO...very bad plan. While Shaq is slow, everybody else is fast and can shoot. You should never on any circumstance want to play at a fast tempo with the Suns when Nash, Barbosa, Amare is on the floor (which one of them is always on the court all 48 mins).


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

not really. suns are deadly with marion, but he's gone.

warriors beat the suns no problem with the running game. we can do it too. wear shaq out to the point where he'll get 4 fouls in 3 minutes.

if we meet in the playoffs i think phil's gonna try to wear shaq down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game is less than an hour away...and I'm watching it by myself...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

afobisme said:


> not really. suns are deadly with marion, but he's gone.
> 
> warriors beat the suns no problem with the running game. we can do it too. wear shaq out to the point where he'll get 4 fouls in 3 minutes.
> 
> if we meet in the playoffs i think phil's gonna try to wear shaq down.


the best way to wear down shaq is to test his defense with Gasol and odom and get him and Amare into foul trouble


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Aaargh!! I just discovered that the channel that is showing the game here in Canada will be joining it in progress at around 9:30 (after the Raptors game). NOT happy about that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Aaargh!! I just discovered that the channel that is showing the game here in Canada will be joining it in progress at around 9:30 (after the Raptors game). NOT happy about that.


That sucks.

Man, I'm getting really, really excited. I hope we win this game. It feels like the odds are stacked against us tonight as 1) we're not healthy, 2) it's Shaq's debut, 3) 2nd game of a back to back, 4) on the road.

If we win, it would be TREMENDOUS.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Aaargh!! I just discovered that the channel that is showing the game here in Canada will be joining it in progress at around 9:30 (after the Raptors game). NOT happy about that.


have you tried espn360.com? they are broadcasting the game, hopefully your Isp supports it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go! They're doing the introductions right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Do I hear cheers for the lakers on introductions?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> Do I hear cheers for the lakers on introductions?


Yeah, there definitely were some cheers. There's Lakers fans in the building tonight.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

NBA is fantastic! I'm going to enjoy this


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, I just woke up (3:11 AM here) and watching it on a Chinese channel. I'm switching on an English one as soon as I can find one. But I don't care, the important thing is I have a live picture and sound!!!

GO LAKERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Both teams hot to start. Gasol has already picked up a foul, but so has Stoudemire.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

No D to start the game, but I like that Odom is being agressive!!! He's got to take advantage of the mismatch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaq's already out and Diaw comes in for him. We need to take advantage right now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe to Pau, way to go guys!!

edit: oops, I didn't see that Amare was guarding Odom due to a crappy quality.  thought it was Diaw.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

it's so *edit* to be at school and missing this game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The pick'n'roll isn't working as well as it should be...we've gotten a couple turnovers already trying it. Get it together, fellas!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

shaq looks pretty good out there. kobe's makign too many bad passes to pau.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the SICK block!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> have you tried espn360.com? they are broadcasting the game, hopefully your Isp supports it.


Thanks for the suggestion, but no dice. I'm pretty bitter right now. :rant:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Get that thing out of there Diaw!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously, we need to put farmar in the game... fisher can't handle nash.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash is kicking our *** right now as he's 4/4 for 9 points. But we have the lead right now 18-17 with 4:56 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol's missed a few easy shots, but I can see what he's doing. He's trying to get Amare to pick up his 2nd foul, but it's not really working right now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ He is not kicking ***. I barely see a pressure on him by Fisher.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Nash is doing the damage.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the lakers have the best ball movement in the league. but it might not be enough tonight. they need to win...so I pick up a few more bbb.net credits :yes:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaq with the offensive foul. Good job, Pau.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Frickin' Magic are down 123-107 with two minutes left and they take a timeout after giving up an easy breakaway dunk. I know they're doing it just to further delay the Lakers game for me! :rant:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, I seriously just can't stand Mike D'Antoni. I hate even seeing him on my TV screen.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

shaq isn't playing that well, but it's because of rust. he still looks pretty good out there.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

afobisme said:


> shaq isn't playing that well, but it's because of rust. he still looks pretty good out there.


not really. he looks as if he left all his balance and quickness back in miami.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> By the way, I seriously just can't stand Mike D'Antoni. I hate even seeing him on my TV screen.


Lol, me too. Him and Barbosa.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the nice dunk!

Nash still hasn't missed.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

afobisme said:


> shaq isn't playing that well, but it's because of rust. he still looks pretty good out there.


So he's not playing well and he looks rusty but yet he looks good? Explain.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

they would have the split screen on Kobe's dunk.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe Bean Bryant


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> By the way, I seriously just can't stand Mike D'Antoni. I hate even seeing him on my TV screen.


Seriously, he destroys my pixils.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Now the Magic are committing stupid fouls. UNREAL! :rant: This game is just dragging on!!!!

There. Finally over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mbenga on Shaq probably won't work out very well for us...Shaq with the facial (and one) over Mbenga.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A lane violation...shocking.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

that was nasty, shaquille dunked it right in his mouth.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we put Gasol back in now?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's free throw streak finally ends.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Those *******s jinxed the streak


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe ****ing Bryant!!!

Wow!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

they took shaq out to preven tthe facial lol


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

hand over mouth right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I swear Kobe's dunking like he's 21 or 22-years-old again.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

kobe bryant with the slam! raja WHO?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Lakers playing good ball. Gasol needs to get Amare in foul trouble.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is where we need Kwame. DJ completely sucks


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, Kobe.

In other news, Mbenga is completely useless. Oh well, I guess 6 fouls to throw at Shaq is better than nothing. So so quarter, I'm glad we have the lead, but Nash and Hill are causing too many problems. I think they have to cool off eventually.


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Kobe is f'in sick


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Atta Baby!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol with 4 points already in this quarter. And Sasha with a nice 3 from the corner.

Leading by 8 right now...we need to build on this! Farmar with the 3! Leading by 11!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I love Farmar


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Machine!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Here we go!!! Lets handle some business!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The One said:


> *This is where we need Kwame.* DJ completely sucks


Don't even joke about stuff like that!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe with the Yellow dress shirt, not too many people can pull that one off.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The freaking machine!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

The Machine!!!!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

take kobe out while we are up double digits.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Grant Hill & Steve Nash still haven't missed...****!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

grant hill is on it tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we stop Grant Hill now? kthxbte


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> take kobe out while we are up double digits.


Back to 7 just like that...make that 5...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And there goes the lead...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't like having Luke Walton on the court.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Dam Walton Can not shoot...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

luke walton


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And just like that, the lead is gone .


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

We should put Turiaf on Amare.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Only up 3 now with Shaq and Nash coming back in.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lol at steve nash driving a Prius


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Goodness... Hill's a beast tonight


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why is Luke Walton playing for the Suns?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Grant freaking Hill... It feels like 97.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big shot there by Kobe to end the run. Bigger shot by Amare on the other end...wow. Gasol just picked up his 3rd foul.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

pau with 3 fouls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom with the airball 3...but Radman steals it and shows Odom how it's done. Big, big shot by Vlad.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wtf why is vladi playing good d and rebounding?

anyone notice this lately?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Our rebounding sucks.

By the way, what's with the annoyingly biased commentators? I thought games on national TVs can at least afford an objective reporter.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Good thing Vlad hit that shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just passed David Robinson for 27th all-time with 20,774 points right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're getting out-rebounded badly: 23-13.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Amare Stoudemire is completely owning us on the boards right now.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Dam I wish Bynum was playing in this game.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I expected an offensive rebound with shaq at the line since we already had 2 lane violations.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

God. I hate the Suns. I mean I knew that I did. But now I'm really feeling it. And I'm really hating Amare right now. He's feeling pretty nice about himself right now. He wasn't feeling so nice in the first two games when Bynum made him his *****.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Look at Amare! Even dunking after the whistle. He better enjoy it while it lasts. Because when his daddy gets back there'll be none of that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaq just picked up his 3rd foul.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Bynum will own Amare once gets back. If Bynum was playing we would be up by 15.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe forcing it a bit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's missed his last few shots after starting out really hot. It seems like there's absolutely no ball movement when Gasol is out of the game. We really, really need him to stay out of foul trouble in the 2nd half.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

i dont know wat to think about this half. i mean its been good cuz we are winning. but we should be up by much more. also we need to start running the pick and roll more.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Look at Amare! Even dunking after the whistle. He better enjoy it while it lasts. Because when his daddy gets back there'll be none of that.


haha. amare is too gifted to completely disappear like that though. I never realized how talented this Suns team really was. take Nash off the team, they'd be second best in the East.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Somehow we've brought the lead back up to 9 points. Thank God.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There we go


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the reverse jam, and we're up 11 now!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm liking Ronny on both ends!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

what kind of call was that?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Ronny doing a great job.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

what a strange play. never seen anything like that.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Seriously guys, what's with the biased commentators? I'm really disappointed, I'm contemplating on switching to the Chinese one again...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hill just picked up his 3rd foul as well.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

is that a championship ring hubie is sporting?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

In other news, Chris Paul and the Hornets welcoming Kidd to the West... Paul almost with the triple double with 5m inutes to go (11 ast and 9 steals!). Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Of course the Suns have to hit a 3 before the half ends...dammit.

Up 8 going into the half. Great job by the Lakers to weather the storm that came from Phoenix and bring the lead back up. I know Phoenix is going to have another run or two in them, but hopefully we will, too.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> In other news, Chris Paul and the Hornets welcoming Kidd to the West... Paul almost with the triple double with 5m inutes to go (11 ast and 9 steals!). Wow.


chris paul is the best point guard in the game. there's no doubting that anymore. simply an incredible player.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, I'll take the first half and hope they don't let this very winnable game slip in the second. The Suns only lead twice if I'm not mistaken...

Edit: ouch, 4:30 AM, to hell with it, I'll drink a Red Bull and hope I'll be able to sleep after the game  my eyes are half closed all the time.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

our defense is still just "par" at best.

im not gonna blame it on not having bynum. good defensive teams can still be good when their bigs are out (look at the spurs or celtics).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nf half is underway...

Gasol with a nice dunk to kick things off for us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice! Charge on Amare, who has also now picked up his 3rd foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We absolutely cannot guard Steve Nash. It's rather pathetic at this point.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher is quietly hitting some big shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom taking it right to Shaq, but then we give up a 3...but Fisher responds with a 3 of his own!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> good defensive teams can still be good when their bigs are out (look at the spurs or celtics).


whenever tim duncan has been out, from what I've seen opponents have had free reign to attack the rim.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> We absolutely cannot guard Steve Nash. It's rather pathetic at this point.


Yeah. But nobody can. Just gotta deal with it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here comes Phoenix's run...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

derek fisher is one of the best point guards in the game. forget about the stats.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Here comes Phoenix's run...


Lol. I see you are still a rabid post whore.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Lol. I see you are still a rabid post whore.


Well, I'm watching the game by myself and that's where MANY of my posts have come from.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The rebounding difference is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Suns are making a run... hopefully we can counter it after this timeout.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I was just saying how Odom turned a corner... Now he is being a bone head.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom is missing so many layups...and he just got T'd up. Just great.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Come on Lamar! Dunk the ball when you're around the rim. :rant:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Suns are making a run... hopefully we can counter it after this timeout.


Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Come on Odom, bring your head back into the game. Horrible officiating, Kobe doing things right.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why is Amare allowed to jump on everybody's back? These officials ****ing suck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm getting a really bad feeling in my stomach now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Why is Amare allowed to jump on everybody's back? These officials ****ing suck.


I try not to do the ref *****ing. But you are right.. Amare is humping Odom at every pass, and has only be called once for it. I don't get it...


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

defense defense defense. come on lets pull away


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Bad foul.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Have I mentioned that I hate the Suns? 

Good entertaining game though... We need Shaq to come back in and slow them down.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

come on you idiots, pick it up.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I'm getting a really bad feeling in my stomach now.


Lol. Have a little faith man. We're winning.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Refs have decided to screw us in this quarter not 1 freaking foul called against the Suns.

And Lamar missing layups is driving me crazy. Our defense and rebounding has been terrible.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

refs need to stop calling "candy techs"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Lol. Have a little faith man. We're winning.


Right, but we have pretty much zero momentum going right now.

I'll be back during the 4th quarter...I'm going crazy over here, and it's only the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Refs have decided to screw us in this quarter not 1 freaking foul called against the Suns.
> 
> And Lamar missing layups is driving me crazy. Our defense and rebounding has been terrible.


I agree. There have been quite a few moments in the 3rd where they could've called a foul against the Suns, but haven't. On the other end they're calling some bad fouls against Fisher guarding Nash.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I'm getting a really bad feeling in my stomach now.


We will win.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Shaq in and no Nash and Amare. I think the Lakers have to make a run here and now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What the **** was that... god damnit


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Tied... wonderful


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lucky that wasnt a 3 in the key call


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lol. look at Shaq getting on the floor. He wasn't doing that in Miami. Dodgy guy!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We will win.


Kobe wants no part of losing this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

O BABY.... skyhook


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice hook shot by Gasol there, that was big.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe wants no part of losing this game.


Damn right Gasol... Too many easy shots being passed up though..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Gasol is very very talented. Wow.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Odom playing one of the world class ******* second half he lets Diaw get 2 easy buckets in the paint.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What a great game. I don't want to jinx it, but with leading for almost the entire game, I'll be disappointed if we lose this one.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

That was BS layup by Diaw.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gasol is an incredible offensive talent he's damn near as good as Duncan is with his stable of moves.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's hope we can get a few fouls called that don't go against us this last quarter.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

We need to keep going to Gasol.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> What a great game. I don't want to jinx it, but with leading for almost the entire game, I'll be disappointed if we lose this one.


Yeah you just jinxed it. :rant:


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I see the Lakers getting blown out in the 4th. God I hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> We need to keep going to Gasol.


Agreed.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Big time for us now... Kobe and Gasol both out.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... rebound the ****ing ball Walton.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Enforcer.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine Attack


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

The machine!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW a great job by the second unit.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Two guys that have been good quietly tonight have been The Machine and Vlade.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Imdaman said:


> I see the Lakers getting blown out in the 4th. God I hope i'm wrong.


WTF?? 

What's wrong with you people? For those of you who are so pessimistic - are you even watching the game?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Wow... rebound the ****ing ball Walton.


Hard to when Amare is on your back giving you a piggy back ride.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Second unit playing better than starters, at least for few mins LOL


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hard to when Amare is on your back giving you a piggy back ride.


True...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

this Lakers team is incredibly talented. I think they might even be deeper than the title teams.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Boards boards boards. Great shot by Sasha more Rony please as well.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, Ronny, way to show Amare he can't have his way with your team for the whole night in the paint!! And Vujacic with a cold blooded shot. C'mon Lakers!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

why do you guys call Sasha "the Machine"?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> WTF??
> 
> What's wrong with you people? For those of you who are so pessimistic - are you even watching the game?


I knew Kobe would start the 4th on the bench and you know how Phoenix can go on huge runs. Anyway I just said that because when I usually do the Lakers do the opposite.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I love Ronny.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

sherako said:


> why do you guys call Sasha "the Machine"?


God is already taken.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's back in...I've calmed down a little bit...but this game is just too crazy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> God is already taken.


bahahaha


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

sherako said:


> why do you guys call Sasha "the Machine"?


It's his nickname because he makes shots like a machine.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to get some stops on the defensive end! I hate trading buckets!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> God is already taken.


Wahahahahahaha, classic response.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

D'Antoni is the biggest *****.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

:lol: at D'Antoni


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Man, I hate Barbosa.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The flopping is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Say what you want, at least with Shaq, that's one person you wont see flopping from the suns.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You Have Got To Be ****ing Kidding. Worse Flop I Have Ever Seen.. **** The ***** *** Suns.. They Are The Biggest ****ing Vaginas I Have Ever Seen.. Thats Not Basketball.. Thats ***** ****... We're Getting ****ed Right In The ***


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

****... Suns take 1 pt lead.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We need a flop...errr... I mean stop...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You Have Got To Be ****ing Kidding. Worse Flop I Have Ever Seen.. **** The ***** *** Suns.. They Are The Biggest ****ing Vaginas I Have Ever Seen.. Thats Not Basketball.. Thats ***** ****... We're Getting ****ed Right In The ***


Lol. You guys are too funny.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha with the layup and then a turnover for Phoenix. We need to score here!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, what a shameful flop.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Try and stop that you flopping ***** Strawberry..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe. Wow. He's trying as hard as he can to will this team to victory.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... Kobe is on Fire!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That's what you get you flopping piece of ****. You get schooled.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW what 3 by Kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau ****ing Gasol!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes back to back 3 pt plays!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

you going to cry about that too D'antoni?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh my. Pau. Dirty.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

In your ****ing mouth by Gasol.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Up top Gasol thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Try and stop that you flopping ***** Strawberry..


:lol:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gasol brings the hammer you gotta love the kids offense.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

What a game. I'm waking up the family.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We need stops and boards and a few foul calls.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaand 1


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Both roommates told me to shutup after yelling, "Yeah mother****ers! Try and stop that!"


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

that's a man's jam baby! a man's jam!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Imdaman said:


> What a game. I'm waking up the family.



You and me both.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Both roommates told me to shutup after yelling, "Yeah mother****ers! Try and stop that!"


after that dunk i yelled "**** yeah *****"

and i live in the hood so i hope no one heard me  
hahahahahh


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Both roommates told me to shutup after yelling, "Yeah mother****ers! Try and stop that!"


Hell yeah thats what I said.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I woke my grand father, he is pissed off LOL


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

sherako said:


> that's a man's jam baby! a man's jam!


Imagine if there was a Nash or a Grant Hill on the floor after the dunk. Then it would be magical.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** Phoenix. **** Phoenix. **** Phoenix.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit! DEFENSE!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... that was close on that goaltend.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

There goes tinkerbell. He looks like he is smiling on the ground.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I think kobe just put Raja to sleep.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe got a little too excited on that goaltend there. Ball had no chance of going in. Oh well. 

And again, lol @ Shaq sprinting down the floor. Miami fans have to be a bit pissed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Remember when Phoenix fans cheered Kobe's injury last year? I was dangerously close to doing that now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think I'll sleep tonight if the Lakers lose.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All I'm saying is Shaq is my favorite player now. You figure out why.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

farzadkavari said:


> I think kobe just put Raja to sleep.


Nope. Shaq did! He's still working for us! lol.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

get your baby *** up raja.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

shaq always a laker in heart ;P

hope bells ok


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I don't think I'll sleep tonight if the Lakers lose.


Will you people stop saying **** like this? good grief!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ouch.

shaq making his presence felt, taking tinker bell out.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

shaq should wear elbow pads from now on, he will kill somebody


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> I think kobe just put Raja to sleep.


lmao


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

That one hell of a knot on Raja's head. And it was Shaq's elbow by the way.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Dam that shot was not going in by Shaq.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

sherako said:


> get your baby *** up raja.


Nah. I'm all for hating on Raja, but not this time. He got smoked in the back of the head by an elbow that probably weighs 100 pounds.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

awww how cute now raja has a knot on his head


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

**** Raja bell


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> Will you people stop saying **** like this? good grief!


Seriously!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shaq sure left "his mark" rofl!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man paus getting manhandled by shaq down low

we need bynum


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That was disgusting. :laughL


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

We're missing Bynum tonight. We could sure use his rebounding. But that's ok. It's to be expected.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

do you think hair will grow out of that knot?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SUPERB defense on the entry pass to Shaq by Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

dannyM said:


> do you think hair will grow out of that knot?


I seriously busted out laughing after reading that.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man shaq was about to grab paus nuts 

i think shaq miss his manhood


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cry you Phoenix whiney turds.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> do you think hair will grow out of that knot?


Classic. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm goin' crazy, crazy...


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW that was a huge bump on Raja's head LOL


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this game is better than most playoff games.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

back2back TO? come on


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate when he have to inbound the ball from underneath the basket. We always suck at it.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Nah. I'm all for hating on Raja, but not this time. He got smoked in the back of the head by an elbow that probably weighs 100 pounds.


its a part of the game, players don't wanna get hurt they should stay out the lane.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe Bryant is an amazing basketball player.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kobe on fireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

ITS GETTING HOT IN HERE WHOOOOOO


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom with another big rebound, which puts him with a double double.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

thank god we have lamar

he's the only guy rebounding today


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow what bull****.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow two blown calls by the zebras

two travels man


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hate Nash's FT routine.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

BS call there...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to score here...and in a BIG way.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

FT differential says it all. Fisher just got MAULED.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Fisher fouled there.... and no call.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow wheres the foul 

**** the ref


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shaq FLOPS!! HAHAHAHAH He's such a quick learner!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even Shaq is flopping.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

nvm i take it back :lol:


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Shaq with a flop.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar Odom!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom clutch.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEE lamar


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom with a HUGE layup there!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe to Gasol!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bammmmm Bam Bambambmabmabmabmambam Pau Paupauupapauupapaupua Spanin Spain Ahahahha


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** Yes


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother****ers!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone see sasha do the harlem shake?


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOOOOOW I woke up my grand father again!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

farzadkavari said:


> WOOOOOW I woke up my grand father again!!!!


GOOD!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

farzadkavari said:


> WOOOOOW I woke up my grand father again!!!!


Tell him his 2am snack comes early tonight. It's game night.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

dannyM said:


> anyone see sasha do the harlem shake?


quit lying!! lol.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice Odom!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Tell him his 2am snack comes early tonight. It's game night.


Gasol with CLUTCH defense. Wow what a play!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

own it uyp aopu


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wish Odom would play like he does against the Suns against every team in the NBA.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

seal the deal pau just do it


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Gasol with CLUTCH defense. Wow what a play!


Shaq looks tired.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

take your time take your time


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Yyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Shaq looks tired.


i think he's hungry


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Shaq looks tired.


Time for Machine to ice this thing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Without Bynum yes sir again I say without Bynum in their house with all the bad calls WE WIN mother****as.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great win guys! :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why the **** does my quick reply box stay checkmarked. Can't bother me now though. :cheers:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> GOOD!


How many games does it take to get Sasha's last night right?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

haha sashas our go to guy


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Machine Machine Machine

Mvp Mvp Mvp


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol sashas stat padding


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Again with a hurt finger Kobe shows up for 41, Gasol drops what 29 Odoms hows up big with what 20.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wait...what's that you say? Who's leading the Pacific Division? Oh, that's right...the Los Angeles Lakers!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

we're #1!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakers > Suns


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

so what do you guys think about shaq today?

i'm think he needs to lose more weight


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

When Kobe's finger heals, Machine needs to break it again. Kobe's playing at a ridiculously high level right now.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

F*** the SUNS, WOOOOOOOOOOOW, They can kiss my ***, now I can go to work tomrrow and talk talk **** to all the SUNS fans.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Guys, I'm so ****ing happy right now, I can't even describe it. It's 5:52 and I'm shaking with adrenaline! Wow, this is one of the greatest wins this season!!!

37-17 with 16 home and 10 (well, 12 if you count the Clippers games) road games remaining. Fabolous!!!

POTG: Odom, Kobe and Gasol. The triumvirate.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o142/crazyonsugar/?action=view&current=Suns-Suck.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o142/crazyonsugar/Suns-Suck.jpg" border="0" alt="Phoenix Suns Suck"></a>


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good job, lads!

We have easy games ahead of us. Shouldn't be a problem if lads play like this!

:rock:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

funny cause shaq was suppose to improve the suns interior D

and how many pts did they give up in the paint?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> <a href="http://s119.photobucket.com/albums/o142/crazyonsugar/?action=view&current=Suns-Suck.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o142/crazyonsugar/Suns-Suck.jpg" border="0" alt="Phoenix Suns Suck"></a>


I was waiting for it!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaq is gonna have an impact, he's a load inside and makes them a more physical rebounding team on the Offensive boards. 

But their defense is terrible. Pick and rolls make them extremely vulnerable.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow i just saw the reply where raja got hit

and my thoughts?

HE DESERVES IT hahahahahahahahah i hate that byatch


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

dannyM said:


> wow i just saw the reply where raja got hit
> 
> and my thoughts?
> 
> HE DESERVES IT hahahahahahahahah i hate that byatch


lmao. Thats ****ed up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I got a headache looking at that knot on Bell's head.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

dannyM said:


> wow i just saw the reply where raja got hit
> 
> and my thoughts?
> 
> HE DESERVES IT hahahahahahahahah i hate that byatch


Be nice now. :biggrin:


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

If PHX cant beat us with out Bynum, they sure as hell not gonna beat us with AB.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> I got a headache looking at that knot on Bell's head.


Yeah..same here. It looked nasty. He looked okay though.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

dannyM said:


> wow i just saw the reply where raja got hit
> 
> and my thoughts?
> 
> HE DESERVES IT hahahahahahahahah i hate that byatch


and then he went over and told Bell "Don't you ever f#$# with Kobe again"


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Shaq hit bell pretty hard in the head.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We rule.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We rule.


Fact.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Fact.


It is such a solid fact that it could be put onto wikipedia and NOT be edited.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Do I even need to ask who the player of the game is? Kobe was just incredible tonight. There's no other way to describe it.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Do I even need to ask who the player of the game is? Kobe was just incredible tonight. There's no other way to describe it.


yup exactly. pau played great also. but Kobe...wow...now if only Lamar could make a layup he would have had 30 points


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a question. In my player of the game thread, can anybody see my last two player photos using Mozilla Firefox? I see them when I use Internet Explorer, but don't see them using Mozilla...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Here's my new picture...... Post it with pride!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I have a question. In my player of the game thread, can anybody see my last two player photos using Mozilla Firefox? I see them when I use Internet Explorer, but don't see them using Mozilla...


I can see them in both browsers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I can see them in both browsers.


Hmmm...I wonder why it's acting up for me. When I go to the Yahoo.com player profiles and click on photos, I don't even see half of them. Anyone know what the problem could be?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Got home just in time to watch the ending. Absolutely awesome. 

I need to see a video clip of Kobe's dunk at the end of the 1st quarter.....


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Very awsome game. it lived up to it's billing


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's the caption at Lakers.com.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Do I even need to ask who the player of the game is? Kobe was just incredible tonight. There's no other way to describe it.


I think they all played well tonight this could be crucial but especially kobe and pau
as for kobe so much for the pinkie then


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> Got home just in time to watch the ending. Absolutely awesome.
> 
> I need to see a video clip of Kobe's dunk at the end of the 1st quarter.....


Watch the link below, it's there. 

http://www.basketballforum.com/5306397-post23.html

Updated the HD highlight thread, so if any of you missed it, game highlight is on there.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Eternal said:


> Watch the link below, it's there.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/5306397-post23.html
> 
> Updated the HD highlight thread, so if any of you missed it, game highlight is on there.


Righteous. 

One thing I like about Gasol so far: he DUNKS the ball. None of that soft layup crap, he flushes the ball down every chance he gets. I strongly endorse such behavior.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for the HD links Eternal, much appreciated.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Shaq is gonna have an impact, he's a load inside and makes them a more physical rebounding team on the Offensive boards.
> 
> But their defense is terrible. Pick and rolls make them extremely vulnerable.


I called that. Shaq is an overrated defender that is complete trash on pick and rolls. Pick and roll with Kobe and Gasol all day when we play the suns.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

ive gotta admit that Shaq did look impressive last night in his Suns debut but here is my issue with this trade, in trading Marion they got rid of their only capaple defender. you already have Nash who cant guard anybody, Amare who can seldom play good D, and Shaq who can guard in the post but no where else. the Lakers killed Shaq with the pick and roll last night. i couldnt tell you how many open looks Gasol had. yeah Shaq had a few blocks and a couple easy dunks but hes Shaq, hes supposed to do that especially when hes the biggest man on the court every night. Amare Stoudemire will benefit the most outta this trade, he will be a terror on the glass and he should get many open looks for easy dunks just like last night. Shaq gives them a low post defender but when he has to play pick and roll D forget it. the Suns better hope they dont draw Utah or the Lakers in the playoffs or they will get pick and rolled to death.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

P-Rez25 said:


> ive gotta admit that Shaq did look impressive last night in his Suns debut but here is my issue with this trade, in trading Marion they got rid of their only capaple defender. you already have Nash who cant guard anybody, Amare who can seldom play good D, and Shaq who can guard in the post but no where else. the Lakers killed Shaq with the pick and roll last night. i couldnt tell you how many open looks Gasol had. yeah Shaq had a few blocks and a couple easy dunks but hes Shaq, hes supposed to do that especially when hes the biggest man on the court every night. Amare Stoudemire will benefit the most outta this trade, he will be a terror on the glass and he should get many open looks for easy dunks just like last night. Shaq gives them a low post defender but when he has to play pick and roll D forget it. the Suns better hope they dont draw Utah or the Lakers in the playoffs or they will get pick and rolled to death.


Agreed, the Jazz with Boozer and Deron or Okur and Deron would destroy the suns...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Pau is not a good low post defender. And our defensive rebounding was awful. 

But other than that...wow. What a game. Kobe, Pau, Odom. Just brilliant.

Remember when Phil used to say we had to hold Phx to under 30 pts a quarter? Now they are putting up 120 and we still beat them. I love it.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Pau is not a good low post defender. And our defensive rebounding was awful.
> 
> But other than that...wow. What a game. Kobe, Pau, Odom. Just brilliant.
> 
> Remember when Phil used to say we had to hold Phx to under 30 pts a quarter? Now they are putting up 120 and we still beat them. I love it.


Gasol's offensive game fits perfectly with Kobe. The guy finishes well, can make the jumper, solid passer. I still can't believe we have him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I cannot express how sweet that game was... Kobe dunking on everybody, Gasol dunking on people and sending them flying, Shaq almost beheading Raja...What did you say refs? The Suns played "perfect D" in the 3rd quarter(thats another topic)...**** you, we will still win. What?.... 1:30 left in the game and we should slow it down? **** you, we will have Pau shove it down your ****ing throat!! You shall bow down to the power that is the Lakers!!! BTW I might have gone postal if that chop block Shaq gave Pau injured him!!! Go Lakers!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t-p_PudYj38&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t-p_PudYj38&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

"3 more"

i guess those 3 games didn't work out in their favor..


----------



## Futuristic (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, Lakers win!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers are the best team in the West...hands down.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

_*The NBA...where *LAKERS KICK THE SUNS BUTTS *happens!!!*_


----------

